#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Путешествия >  > > >  >  > Бирма >  > > >  >  >  Pa-Auk Tawya Forest Monastery (Часть 3)

## Voro

Монастырь основан в 1926 году. Досточтимый Ачинна (У Ачинна), третий его настоятель, родился в 1936 году и в возрасте 10 лет принял посвящение. К 22 двум годам, он прошел различные экзамены, последний из которых - экзамен на звание Дхаммаачарья, предполагающий обширные познания в языке пали.

К тридцати годам, Саядо проявляет глубокий интерес к интенсивной практике и с 1964 года, продолжая изучение теоретических основ, практикует лесное подвижничество руководствуясь непосредственными наставлениями известных в то время Бирманских наставников.

Примерно в 1980 году, старый настоятель лесного монастыря в местечке Паок, штата Мон, на Юго-Востоке Бирмы, предчувствуя свой скорый уход решает пригласить Досточтимого Ачинну себе на смену. Спустя пять месяцев, в 1981 году, старый настоятель умирает и новым становится Досточтимый Ачинна.

Первое время, Досточтимый Паок Саядо жил, что назывется, in thailand style, то есть попросту под деревом, с одним лишь зонтиком (я был на семейном "заводе" по производству зонтов и как обладатель четырех, ответственно заявляю, что даже сезон дождей - не помеха, зонты пропитаны спец. составом и бывают огромного размера). Позже, для него был отстроен бамбуковый кути.

Сейчас монастырь разросся, есть и библиотека и вполне комфортные кути для мирян, компьютерная комната и так далее.

С 1983 года, монастырь стали посещать приезжие монахи и миряне. С девяностых годов иностранцы также стали обучаться под руководством Саядо.


В процессе обучения, Саядо предлагает поэтапный путь (см. книгу, ссылка в части 1). Практикующий может выбрать сам, начнет ли он непосредственно двигаться к випассане посредством четырех-элементной медитации, либо предварительно разовьет мощное сосредоточение через практику саматха-медитации или дхьян (джхан, растворения). Во втором случае можно достигнуть либо превых четырех джхан (материальные) и перейти к четырех-элементной медитации, либо реализовать все 8, включая четыре нематериальные джханы и после перейти к випассане.

Саядо рекомендует начать с саматха-медитации, при этом предлагает на выбор разные объекты, такие как  дыхание, цветные касины и пр. Но опять же - рекомендуется начинать с дыхания. После успешной практики анапанасати - ученик должен быстро пройти достижение соответствующих джхан с помощью прочих объектов, включая метта-медитацию.

продолжение следует...

----------


## Lada

Здравствуйте Voro! Я хочу поехать в Pa Auk Forest Monastery 
  на 1 год, меня интересует стоимость всей поездки и что для этого 
  необходимо?

----------


## Voro

Лада, здравствуйте.

1.
Для пребывания в течение 1 года, необходимо предварительно получить разрешение у монастыря. Скачиваете письмо:
http://www.paauk.org/files/agreement...r_10_02_05.pdf и заполняете его, сканируете. 

2.
Отправить эл.письмо на адрес paauktawya(собака)baganmail.net.mm такого содержания:

Dear Ven. Pa-Auk Sayadow and All the Sangha,

My name is Lada. 
Hereby I inform you that I'd like to come to the Monastery and meditate under your direction. 
For that purpose I kindly ask you to post a permission letter (sponsorship letter)  to the address you may find below in order I could obtain a meditation visa in Moscow.
Here enclosed a filled-in form of an agreement letter.
I'll appreciate a lot if you reply at your earliest convenience.

Postal address:
/* указываете свой адрес */ 
в теме письма надо написать: 
"ATTN: U Candima, Deputy Secretary, Pa-Auk Tawya Meditation Centre"

не забудьте приаттачить сканированное agreement letter.

3.
Дождаться ответ. С этим письмом из монастыря (а также со всеми необходимыми документами) идти в посольство Бирмы за 3-х месячной медитационной визой (ее не дадут без письменного подтверждения из монастыря).

4.
По приезду в монастырь, надо будет продлить визу на 1 год.


--
Стоимость:
- Оформление визы: 20 $
- Продление визы на год: 100 $
- Билеты в Бирму Катарскими авиалиниями: 550 $ (конец сентября) а 830 $ (декабрь). Точная стоимость зависит от сезона. Сумма пересчитана на "нормальный" курс доллара, поскольку в Катарских А.Л. Курс 32 рубля за доллар.
- Такси из аэропорта и обратно: 7+7 $
- Сутки в гостинице "Панорама" в Янгоне: 30-40 $
- Overnight автобус до монастыря (Янгон-Мудон или Янгон-Моламьяйн) 12-25 $ в одну сторону.
- Питание в городе: 10-25 $ в день.
- Dana монастырю - по желанию. Можете пожертвовать любую сумму. Проживание в монастыре бесплатно.

Если что-то интересует еще - спрашивайте. Я уезжаю в монастырь ориентировочно в декабре, быть может раньше. Так что быть может встретимся  :Smilie:

----------

Sergei (04.05.2009), Vito (22.04.2021)

----------


## Kamla

Ваууу=)))))....Voro, какие места)))Спасибо вам огромное за эту работу,вот это да.Вот это да..Спасибо!!!

----------


## Lada

Voro, спасибо большое за информацию. Хочу еще спросить, какой
    должен быть уровень владения английским языком? Дело в том, что
    я не владею им в совершенстве, у меня чисто разговорная речь.

----------


## Voro

Lada, не переживайте, мой английский оставляет желать лучшего, но все было в порядке. Трудность при общении с Саядо лишь в том, что у него специфическая дикция. У меня есть запись его лекции в Штатах. Если вам интересно - могу выложить запись в mp3.

Для регулярного общения с иностранцами, есть другой бхиккху, который говорит абсолютно разборчиво. С Саядо общатся придется не часто, по мере возникновения серьезных вопросов.

Почитайте его книгу, если в ней все понятно - значит все будет ок  :Smilie: 
Советую начать практиковать анапанасати (если вы решите начать именно с этого) по рекомендациям Саядо.

Из Бирмы ответ придет не скоро, поэтому советую вам послать письмо заранее, месяца за 2-3-4.

Я, скорее всего, уеду в октябре. Может быть увидимся.
Не волнуйтесь. Там все будут рады помочь вам во всём. Успехов вам!

----------


## Voro

*Ссылки по теме*

Pa Auk Monastery Video (1-4):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fjzsZGN-uVQ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3VNxiHAwB_w
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wtk5UdrqJl4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Clqz0-qWsgs

----------


## Сергей Хабаров

Хочу письмо бумажной почтой послать, никак не найду почтовый индекс Mawlamyine, Mon State.
Судя по http://ru.youbianku.com/%D0%9C%D1%8C...BD%D0%BC%D0%B0 начинается на 12, остальные три цифры не знаю.
Если кто знает, подскажите, пожалуйста.

----------


## Vito

Всем привет!
Спасибо за тему, хочу её снова поднять, ибо тоже хочу поехать в этот прекрасный Монастырь на год

Поправьме меня, если ошибся. Сейчас адрес сайта изменился https://www.paaukforestmonastery.org/

Жду не дождусь, когда утихнет КОВИД-пандемия, а также Бирамнский переворот, т.е. наконец откроют границы в Бирму (Мьянмар)

----------

Карманов Константин (07.07.2021), Селя (23.04.2021)

----------

